

Hacking the Oculus Rift DK2, part III - jadeddrag
http://doc-ok.org/?p=1138

======
wmf
I don't see how this is "beating Facebook".

~~~
gustoffen
Facebook has yet to release their promised, but long overdue (about 3 months)
linux SDK. So about 10 days ago, a group of developers felt compelled to
reverse engineer and come up with their own FLOSS version.

Meanwhile, facebooculus is still claiming they will release "soon", and claim
to have multiple dedicated developers on it. They have been saying this for
weeks. It would be embarrassing, but huge with if a small group of unpaid
enthusiast/researchers/hackers beat the facebook team by releasing a working
linux (and open source) version.

------
gustoffen
Where is the source code?

